# Bike Zusammenstellung



## -|nS5|- (24. November 2005)

hatte schon 1-2 fragen zu teilen hier gestellt ... 
aber ich bin trozdem noch hilflos   

mich hat auch das trialfieber gepackt. und steige jetzt vom dirt zu trial um
ich besitze einen 26" rahmen .....und will mir daraus jetzt nen trialbike zusammen stellen. hab aber wennig plan was gut und was schlecht is
also GABEL weis ich was ich will ....Echo Urban 26" und bremsen hs33 2005er
aber beim rest ..hab ich kein plan .es sollte möglichts leicht sein (typ.trail halt)
und der rahmen ist hellblau ..also frablich passen .... wäre echt super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... vorallem beim antrieb also innenlager,kurbeln,kette,  ... usw ..... Ich habe für diese teile ca 600-max 700 eus 
zur verfügung ....   

pls trialforum pimp my ride


----------



## Scr4t (24. November 2005)

was für nen rahmen hast du momentan?

weil für 6-700 lässt sich vielleicht was gebrauchtes erhaschen, was dann eher Trial spezifisch fetzt

z.b.:


			
				Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> Bt Ninja 365 + FSA Platinum Pro DH 100/148 BB
> Koxx Forxx 190
> FSA Pig
> BT stem 90/bar 760
> ...






			
				Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> ok, 800 eur + post !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. November 2005)

zu den bremsen: ich empfehle dir auf jeden fall die 2004er hs33. mit den 2005er hatten schon so einige leute probleme (siffen), benutz dazu mal die suchfunktion...obendrein ist das 2004er modell deutlich günstiger zu bekommen.

willst du singlespeed fahren oder willst du mehrere gänge?


----------



## -|nS5|- (25. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> zu den bremsen: ich empfehle dir auf jeden fall die 2004er hs33. mit den 2005er hatten schon so einige leute probleme (siffen), benutz dazu mal die suchfunktion...obendrein ist das 2004er modell deutlich günstiger zu bekommen.
> 
> willst du singlespeed fahren oder willst du mehrere gänge?






da ich noch anfänger bin mehrere ..da ich noch nich weiß welcher nun der richtige für mich ist


----------



## jem23 (25. November 2005)

gewöhnungssache glaub ich, middem rahmen würd ich echt gucken mit ner miesen geo macht man sich unnötig das leben schwer, evtl abmessen und mit trialrahmen vergl. wenn die kettenstrebe z.B. vielviel länger bei dir is scheiss drauf und verscheuer den rahmen, wenn ich nich soviel angst vor den anderen hette würd ich dir eh empfehlen nen 20zoll zunehemen aba das habbich jetz nich gesagt   
ansonsten würd ich möglichst stabiles tretlager nehmen weil sonz isses ruckzuckputt( try all (?) truvativ oder so..), freilauf is sone sache, hat jeder so seine vorlieben, einige stehn auf coole fr.laufnaben wie die chrisking, andere finden freilauf vorne geiler da würd ich nich unbedingt sparen weil der billigkram auch meistenz net lang hält, son eno-dingen scheint echt sein geld wert zu sein aba auch die gehen kaputt.. fahrstilfrage^^ kette würd ich auch auf keinen fall, auf gar keinen, bei sparen, das kann ganz schön ins auge gehn wenn sone kette reisst!!! bei trialmarkt.de gibs viele gute sachen, hier im forum übrigenz auch


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

> son eno-dingen scheint echt sein geld wert zu sein aba auch die gehen kaputt.. fahrstilfrage^^



 

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## jem23 (25. November 2005)

einige treten wie sau und habens schnell durch, andere nich und die halt nich


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

jeder mit dem ich schon gefahren bin kann bezeugen, das ich mein gap technik-freies reintreten ist mit dem man selbst kassettenkörper klein kriegt, und der eno hält top. 

Hast du schonmal gehört das einer kaputt gegangen ist? (also wie ein acs, nicht sperrklinken oder sowas)


----------



## Levelboss (25. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Scr4t (25. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?



Was für nen Tretschwein war das den?! Und ich dachte schon das geile teil is unzerstörbar.... hmpf....

Danke Levelboss jetzt bekomm ichs vor jedem Herzhaften reintreten mit der Angst zu tuen   
Wobei das schwächste glied da wohl doch eher die Kette sein dürfte.

Wobei das aufn Bild sehr seltsam aussieht, eher nach Materialfehler?!


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

hätt ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (26. November 2005)

hahaha, und mein kumpel jens von dem ich letztens die 3 pixx gepostet hab (der middem komischen helm ;-) hat schon 2 acs(einen davon innerhalb einer woche!) und nen eno durchgetreten, der eno ist beim ausbauen in alle einzelteile zerfallen, nix mit sperrklinken nur oder so das teil war tuttokompletti übern deister! ohne lästerei er ist einfach grobmotoriker, schon immer gewesen, wir ham auch schon immer witze drüber gemacht und er siehtz auch total gelassen, solang er besser fährt als chris und ich (wir sind alle zur gleichen zeit dies jahr mim trialn angefangen und jens springt schon 5epalz sidehop-ich max3   ) naja auf jeden war das teil sowas von hinüber roflol ey.. ohne witz der jensemann tritt dir egal welchen freilauf in spetestenz 3 monaten in dutt, jede wette, zZ hat er son billigen für 15 eus eingebaut und er sagt der hält besser als n acs! ich lass ihn schon ganich mehr auf meinem bike hop'n'go machen weil er dabei sperrklinken zerholzt    aba ich glaub bei mir würde der eno wohl halten.. werd mir auf jeden son teil zulegen, und wenn das freilauf zertreten jetz nix mit der tret-technik zu tun hat womit denn dann bitteschön?


----------



## -|nS5|- (26. November 2005)

wasn nu mit denn bike da oben .... is das zu verkaufen oder was kosted das neu ?


----------



## Scr4t (27. November 2005)

-|nS5|- schrieb:
			
		

> wasn nu mit denn bike da oben .... is das zu verkaufen oder was kosted das neu ?





			
				Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> Ninja verkauft...



aber steht alles im: [Verkaufe] Thread


----------



## funky^jAY (27. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha, und mein kumpel jens von dem ich letztens die 3 pixx gepostet hab (der middem komischen helm ;-) hat schon 2 acs(einen davon innerhalb einer woche!) und nen eno durchgetreten, der eno ist beim ausbauen in alle einzelteile zerfallen, nix mit sperrklinken nur oder so das teil war tuttokompletti übern deister! ohne lästerei er ist einfach grobmotoriker, schon immer gewesen, wir ham auch schon immer witze drüber gemacht und er siehtz auch total gelassen, solang er besser fährt als chris und ich (wir sind alle zur gleichen zeit dies jahr mim trialn angefangen und jens springt schon 5epalz sidehop-ich max3   ) naja auf jeden war das teil sowas von hinüber roflol ey.. ohne witz der jensemann tritt dir egal welchen freilauf in spetestenz 3 monaten in dutt, jede wette, zZ hat er son billigen für 15 eus eingebaut und er sagt der hält besser als n acs! ich lass ihn schon ganich mehr auf meinem bike hop'n'go machen weil er dabei sperrklinken zerholzt    aba ich glaub bei mir würde der eno wohl halten.. werd mir auf jeden son teil zulegen, und wenn das freilauf zertreten jetz nix mit der tret-technik zu tun hat womit denn dann bitteschön?



hihi...freilauf du lan...isch mach disch messaaa eyyyy...*kicher*


----------



## ph1L (27. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha, und mein kumpel jens von dem ich letztens die 3 pixx gepostet hab (der middem komischen helm ;-) hat schon 2 acs(einen davon innerhalb einer woche!) und nen eno durchgetreten, der eno ist beim ausbauen in alle einzelteile zerfallen, nix mit sperrklinken nur oder so das teil war tuttokompletti übern deister! ohne lästerei er ist einfach grobmotoriker, schon immer gewesen, wir ham auch schon immer witze drüber gemacht und er siehtz auch total gelassen, solang er besser fährt als chris und ich (wir sind alle zur gleichen zeit dies jahr mim trialn angefangen und jens springt schon 5epalz sidehop-ich max3   ) naja auf jeden war das teil sowas von hinüber roflol ey.. ohne witz der jensemann tritt dir egal welchen freilauf in spetestenz 3 monaten in dutt, jede wette, zZ hat er son billigen für 15 eus eingebaut und er sagt der hält besser als n acs! ich lass ihn schon ganich mehr auf meinem bike hop'n'go machen weil er dabei sperrklinken zerholzt    aba ich glaub bei mir würde der eno wohl halten.. werd mir auf jeden son teil zulegen, und wenn das freilauf zertreten jetz nix mit der tret-technik zu tun hat womit denn dann bitteschön?



Mein Trial ENO ist zu Beginn richtig durchgegangen also nicht nur knacken.
Hab ihn oft außeinander und penibel mit der Zahnbürste saubergemacht und dann Waffenöl reingehauen und jetzt läufter mit ca. 1 mal knacken pro Monat wenn ich mal vergess den Lockring nachzuziehen.


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (11. Dezember 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Trial ENO ist zu Beginn richtig durchgegangen also nicht nur knacken.
> Hab ihn oft außeinander und penibel mit der Zahnbürste saubergemacht und dann Waffenöl reingehauen und jetzt läufter mit ca. 1 mal knacken pro Monat wenn ich mal vergess den Lockring nachzuziehen.



Must die Federn ma nach stellen, dann geht der noch mehr ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:
			
		

> Must die Federn ma nach stellen, dann geht der noch mehr ab!!!




WArum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach eine Chris King BMX nabe.  Die geht einfach nur ab und geht immer  . Wenn man ab nud zu das Oil wechselt  

Der eno ist sein Geld niemals Wert genau so wenig wie die Koxx Räder. MAn kann besser einmal was gutes kaufen und dann Ruhe haben


----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:
			
		

> Must die Federn ma nach stellen, dann geht der noch mehr ab!!!



Ähm, sowieso, der Thread war schon alt...


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2005)

> Der eno ist sein Geld niemals Wert



mit der meinung bis du wohl ziemlich alleine.. für die 500 Euro die sone ck kostet kann ich mir 4-5 enos kaufen.. also für mich stimmt da das preis/leistungs verhältnis bei der ck einfach nicht..


----------



## Scr4t (11. Dezember 2005)

*sich breitschultig hinter isah stell*

der eno ist vom P/L echt sehr gut! und ne CK ist was für spießer


----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> *sich breitschultig hinter isah stell*
> 
> der eno ist vom P/L echt sehr gut! und ne CK ist was für spießer




Kostet garnicht so viel. Der eno ist nach 1 jahr fertig.

Die king kostet 250


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Der eno ist nach 1 jahr fertig.



so ein dummes geschwafel kann ich net hören,bist nie nen eno gefahren was?


----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> so ein dummes geschwafel kann ich net hören,bist nie nen eno gefahren was?




Tja du dummes ....., wenn man nur 1 ina W fährt halt er bestimmt länger. Aber beim levelboss hat er nur 1 Jahr gehalten also einfach mal die fresse halten


----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

Hm, der Daniel meint den Trial ENO, der wirklich nach einem Jahr oft kaputtgeht. Der normale ENO ist preiswerter und meist auch besser. 

Außerdem, CK ist Statussymbol!


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja du dummes ....., wenn man nur 1 ina W fährt halt er bestimmt länger. Aber beim levelboss hat er nur 1 Jahr gehalten also einfach mal die fresse halten



und darum halten alle enos nur ein Jahr? 



> Hm, der Daniel meint den Trial ENO, der wirklich nach einem Jahr oft kaputtgeht. Der normale ENO ist preiswerter und meist auch besser.



Wo soll denn da der unterschied sein? Ich hab beide hier, und beide sehen von der verarbeitung (innen wie aussen) gleich aus. Beide wurden schon nen knappes jahr durchgenommen, und sind beide noch top.



> Außerdem, CK ist Statussymbol!



genau so ist das. also wers nötig hat..


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja du dummes ....., wenn man nur 1 ina W fährt halt er bestimmt länger. Aber beim levelboss hat er nur 1 Jahr gehalten also



was willst du wurst denn von mir,in chemnitz sind 3 TRIAL enos unterwegs und alle halten über ein jahr und das top,bis auf das sich ein-zweimal der lockring gelöst hat,was man aber durch loctite dauerhaft ändern kann,also...



			
				trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mal die fresse halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

Hm, ich hab schon von mehreren Trial ENOs gehört, die ihren Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

Hatte auch vor mir die King zu holen aber 500 tacken ist echt bißl unverschämt. Sag mir mal den Laden wo die nur 250 kostet würde mich echt interessieren. Hab statt mir die King zu holen nen ENO gekauft und von dem wurde ich bisher noch nicht entäuscht und glaub mir ich fahr mehr als einmal pro Woche. Außerdem weis ich net was an ner King besser sein soll wie an nem ENO außer die Einrastpunkte?Vielleicht das man so schwer an die Ersatzteile rankommt (diese Sauteuer sind) und das Teil nichtmal fürs Trial ausgelegt ist und man keine Garantie bekommt und die bekloppten Aluachsen brechen? Vom Freilaufkörper bracuen wir ja garnet erst anfangen. Ja ich glaub das muss es sein was das Teil so beliebt macht 

Edit: 
Die andere Alternative wäre für die net Einrastpunktenverliebten ne Profilenabe. Den Freilauf bekommt man net klein und günstiger als ne King ist sie auch. Bloß das Gewicht halt


----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du wurst denn von mir,in chemnitz sind 3 TRIAL enos unterwegs und alle halten über ein jahr und das top,bis auf das sich ein-zweimal der lockring gelöst hat,was man aber durch loctite dauerhaft ändern kann,also...




Kommt ausm Osten und hat sone großes mowl  

Seid wann kann man bei euch richtige Trial bikes kaufen?
Du hast doch noch garkeine erfahrung mit sowas  
Das ist ja so als ob nen 8 Jähriger über Sex spricht.
Also  du kannst halt nicht mit reden.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ausm Osten und hat sone großes mowl
> 
> Seid wann kann man bei euch richtige Trial bikes kaufen?
> Du hast doch noch garkeine erfahrung mit sowas
> ...



Ja du hast recht wir sind arme Osis und können uns keine teure King leisten. Bei uns reicht es nur für nen ENO. Aber wenigstens fehlt es uns nur an Geld und dir leider an Hirn.


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2005)

> Kommt ausm Osten und hat sone großes mowl
> 
> Seid wann kann man bei euch richtige Trial bikes kaufen?
> Du hast doch noch garkeine erfahrung mit sowas
> ...



 


(ich lache nicht mit dir, sondern über dich, nur damit du das verstehst..)


----------



## Scr4t (11. Dezember 2005)

LooooL 

das niveau hier... leute reisst euch mal zusammen 

manche hier halten sich wohl echt für die überhelden...

kein wunder das da forum immer mehr gemieden wird, ihr pinkelt euch doch sowieso nur gegenseitig ans bein... mann mann mann

Edit: hmm waren zwei vor mir schneller ^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ausm Osten und hat sone großes mowl
> 
> Seid wann kann man bei euch richtige Trial bikes kaufen?
> Du hast doch noch garkeine erfahrung mit sowas
> ...



Starke Worte für einen 1988ger Jahrgang


----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Starke Worte für einen 1988ger Jahrgang



Wenn mans halt drauf hat  
Bei mir bin ich und mein ganzer Körper halt die Legende und nicht nur son kurzez Teil zwischen den Beinen


----------



## Monty98 (11. Dezember 2005)

ich würd sogern mit mauln, ich bin echt ******* drauf, da mir in einer woche vorbau und tretlager gebrochen sind.
aber für mich is das erste faktum: jeder fährt was er will
und das zweite faktum: alle trialer sind cool und keiner gehört angeschnauzt

ich fahre jetzt zum 2. mal einen normal eno,  der erste hat seinen dienst letztes monat abgegeben nachdem er mir seit februar 2004 treu blieb.
mein jetziger hat noch gewöhnungsschwierigkeiten (neuheitssymptome), aber für mich würde nie eine ck in frage kommen. geld fehlt und das vertrauen auch.

und wenn hier die leute freilaufnaben fahren wollen dann solln sie.
ich würd mir nur eine profile einreden lassen, denkt drüber nach   

trial   

edit: und du (@trialmissmarple) solltest dich nicht wundern wenn du hier verbal angegriffen wirst. denn einen TRIAL eno der , könnt ich mir vorstelln, für trial gemacht is hier schlecht zu machen is schon weit hergeholt. warum fahrn dann der vincent, der kenny, der marc caisso und vinco alle trial eno's? ja ok das sind die neuen trial enos made by koxx...das kann ich verstehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (11. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mans halt drauf hat
> Bei mir bin ich und mein ganzer Körper halt die Legende und nicht nur son kurzez Teil zwischen den Beinen



Komm mal wieder runter....kleener!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2005)

manmanman jungs.....ihr seid mir echt welche....also wenn ich das so lese muss ich echt sagen ihr seid einfahc nur arm.
wie kann man sich denn über sowas aufregen, ich könnte genauso sagen, das ihr alle dumm seid, weil nen acs genauso 1a hält wie n eno, also cih fahr seid nem halben jahr nen acs und der hält supi....
also cih kann ja verstehn, das in der hochphase der pubertät die gefühle mit einem durchgehn, gerade wenn man den kleinen freund endlich mla reinstecken will, aba man erst mti nem mädel nen halbes jahr kuschel muss......is ätzend, aba naja glaubt mir, mitm alter werdet ihr wieder normal, und das beste is, die pickel gehn un der bart kommt.....lego geht und autos kommen.....mädchen gehen, und frauen kommen......
alles wird wieder gut, gluabt mir, haart noch etwas aus und alles wird gut


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> manmanman jungs.....ihr seid mir echt welche....also wenn ich das so lese muss ich echt sagen ihr seid einfahc nur arm.
> wie kann man sich denn über sowas aufregen, ich könnte genauso sagen, das ihr alle dumm seid, weil nen acs genauso 1a hält wie n eno, also cih fahr seid nem halben jahr nen acs und der hält supi....
> also cih kann ja verstehn, das in der hochphase der pubertät die gefühle mit einem durchgehn, gerade wenn man den kleinen freund endlich mla reinstecken will, aba man erst mti nem mädel nen halbes jahr kuschel muss......is ätzend, aba naja glaubt mir, mitm alter werdet ihr wieder normal, und das beste is, die pickel gehn un der bart kommt.....lego geht und autos kommen.....mädchen gehen, und frauen kommen......
> alles wird wieder gut, gluabt mir, haart noch etwas aus und alles wird gut



 Ich glaub ich kann nicht mehr  Jetzt geht die Sache aber langsam echt bißl am Thema Trial vorbei oder?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2005)

hehe, man muss hier ja mla n bißchen humor mit reinbringen, sonst gibts hier noch mord und totschlag....


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2005)

Also ich schwöre auf den ACS mit 4 Sperrklinken!

Der hält bei mir schon seit drei Jahren! (oder auch seit drei Lenkern  ) 

Nach dem Kauf einfach zerlegt, die Nocken abgeschliffen, alles neu gefettet, zusammengebaut, den Lockring mit 2 Schweisspunkten gesichert und gut ist.

Knapp hundert Euro für nen Verschleissteil auszugeben, wie z.B.: den ENO, halte ich für total übertrieben. Der ACS kostet im örtlichen Bikeshop grad mal 18.

Bei der Kette Wipperman Rotstern für 8 und Du hast mit 26 nen stabilen Antrieb zusammen. Dafür gleich das fünffache auszugeben wäre nur dann gerechtfertigt wenn der Kram dann auch fünfmal solange hält. Das tut er aber nicht! 

Ne King halte ich auch für ne Alternative, wenn ich die Kohle dafür hätte.   
Allerdings geht die irgendwann auch mal inn´Arsch, und dann würd ich wohl flennen.

Was auch nen netter Freilaufkiller ist, ist zu hohe Kettenspannung, da die Ausrichtung des Freilaufs nie 100% mit der Kettenlinie fluchtet.
Das führt dann meist zu nem halbierten Ritzel.

MfG Heiko


----------



## Scr4t (12. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Kette Wipperman Rotstern für 8 und Du hast mit 26 nen stabilen Antrieb zusammen. Dafür gleich das fünffache auszugeben wäre nur dann gerechtfertigt wenn der Kram dann auch fünfmal solange hält. Das tut er aber nicht!
> MfG Heiko



das ist genauso wie mit autos ^^

du kommst mit nem FIAT Panda als auch einer S-Klasse von A nach B, nur das "wie" ist der Unterschied  

Aber letztenendes geht es doch um den spass, ob nun CK oder ENO oder ACS ist doch vollkommen schnuppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ausm Osten und hat sone großes mowl
> 
> Seid wann kann man bei euch richtige Trial bikes kaufen?
> Du hast doch noch garkeine erfahrung mit sowas
> ...




Also ich kenne mehr als einen Ossi, der nen Trialbike mit Ck Nabe fährt.

Und wenn das so ist ist, als ob ein achtjähriger über Sex redet ist das also, als ob Du über Sex redest. (Gerade mal drei Haare am Sack und aus einem pinkelst Du auch noch, dafür hast Du ne ganz schön große Fresse).

Und 88er Baujahr? Du weißt doch gar nicht, was Osten und Westen ist. Wahrscheinlich reicht´s nicht mal, um das auf einer Landkarte zu finden.

Und noch ´ne Frage. Hast Du eigentlich bei Stefan Raabs Erstwähler-Check mitgemacht? Mir kommt´s so vor, als wärest Du zumindest ein potentieller Kandidat dafür.   

Also Klappe zu...


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2005)

Super Thilo,

das Thema war gegessen! Schreib was zu Fahrradteilen!  

Heiko(der mit den 2 Armen)


----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Super Thilo,
> 
> das Thema war gegessen! Schreib was zu Fahrradteilen!
> 
> Heiko(der mit den 2 Armen)




Bitte ohne H   

Hab´s auch erst heute gelesen und tatsächlich hat´s mich ein wenig aufgebracht, so dass ich mich genötigt sah, das zu kommentieren.

Vom richtigen Thema hab ich leider keine Ahnung.

Achso, Heiko das was Du da Arme nennst, sind bei uns Klingeldrähte.     Darfst mich bei der Weihnachtssession hauen, sofern sie denn stattfindet.


----------



## esgey (13. Dezember 2005)

Den Vergleich von Fiat Panda mit ner S-Klasse find ich nen bisschen weit hergeholt!
Ich weiß, in der Übertreibung liegt die Kraft der Aussage.   

Aber nen Vergleich von nem Opel Vectra zur S-Klasse halte ich für realistischer.
Ausserdem ist ne S-Klasse auch nicht mehr das was sie einmal war. (leider)

Und wie gesagt, mein ACS ist bereits drei (in Zahlen "3" ) Jahre alt und wird ständig von mir hart rangenommen. Den Einrastpunkt find ich in Ordnung.

Also nix da F.I.A.T.(Fehlerhaft in allen Teilen) Panda!   

@tHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHilo      

Ich weiss, es fällt schwer bei sowas den Mund zu halten. Du kennst mich und weisst daher wie schwer es mir fällt überhaupt den Mund zu halten. Wenn jemand, der 1 Jahr vor der Wende geboren wurde von einer Realität spricht, die er selbst niemals erleben konnte, dann.......

...dann ist das so, als ob ein 8jähriger über Sex spricht!!!!!!!!!!   

Obendrein armselig, denn wenn das einzige, was auf der imaginären sozialen Leiter noch unter einem kommt Ossis sind, dann muss man ja echt der totale Oberlooser sein. (Kleiner Hinweis: Der Author diese Textes ist nicht der Ansicht, dass der Begriff Ossi eine Stufe auf der sozialen Leiter einnimmt. Der Author ist der Ansicht, dass diese Leiter mit totaler Oberlooser endet, womit sich eben jene nicht abfinden wollen.)     

Dünne


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Dezember 2005)

nu lasst den kleinen doch, auf dem langen und beschwerlichen weg zum manne ist es für den heranwachsenden manchmal wichtig sich zu profilieren und seine männlichkeit zu beweißen! und das muss man ihm auch zugestehen sonst kann das im späteren leben schwere psychische schäden hervorrufen! also, einfach ignorieren oder noch besser, bestärken!
genau! die dummen und armen ossis, du hast es erkannt, du bist der mann uhga uhga uhga!


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Dezember 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ist es für den heranwachsenden manchmal wichtig sich zu profilieren und seine männlichkeit zu beweisen!



dazu ist das internet natürlich idealst!


----------



## Monty98 (13. Dezember 2005)

ob der herr -|nS5|- sowas in der richtung bewirken wollte, na ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## -|nS5|- (13. Dezember 2005)

endlich hat es einer wollt schon lange mal reinschreiben das es nicht zum thema passt aber was soll es ... liber sollen sie sich hier begriegen als auf der straße :-D ..... wir sind doch alle trialFREUNDE und daher ..... macht nur weiter jungs .... und danke das ihr euch solche gedanken um mein wohlergehen habt :-D


----------

